# Angeln goes Digital: Praktische Apps für Angler und Angelsportfans



## Wertachfischer_KF (30. Juli 2021)

Die App „Alle Angeln“ habe ich kürzlich wieder von meinem iPhone gelöscht. Sehe da keinen Mehrwert für mich. Die App dient hauptsächlich dazu, seine Fänge zu teilen (als eine Art digitales Fangbuch). 

Alle Angeln hat zwar auch ein Forum integriert. Das Problem dabei ist aber, dass man auf das Forum nur über die App zugreifen kann, nicht über den Browser. Forenbeiträge über die Handytastatur zu schreiben, ist mir zu umständlich.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (30. Juli 2021)

Ich nutze beim Angeln häufig die Apps _Google Earth_, _Windfinder_ und _WarnWetter_...


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. Juli 2021)

Windfinder fand ich auch super im Dänemark Urlaub. Ansonsten die App von meinem Deeper, Angelführer NRW und die Angeln-In App.


----------



## jkc (30. Juli 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Die App „Alle Angeln“ habe ich kürzlich wieder von meinem iPhone gelöscht. Sehe da keinen Mehrwert für mich. Die App dient hauptsächlich dazu, seine Fänge zu teilen (als eine Art digitales Fangbuch).


Hi, ich habe sie noch drauf, ist aber im Prinzip nix was ich nutze.
Hatte mal ein Gewässer "abonniert", aber dann bekommste täglich Spam-Mitteilungen darüber, dass wieder irgendwer nen 40er bis 65er Hecht gemeldet hat, das war unerträglich.  

Grüße JK


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (30. Juli 2021)

Nur mal meine unbescheidende Meinung dazu
So eine App wo ich mich profilieren kann benötigt kein Mensch, ich muss meine Fänge nicht digital teilen und mir so Bestätigung abholen
Erst Recht nicht Spots preisgeben wo ich zuvor in Ruhe meinem Hobby nachgehen konnte, nach dem teilen solcher Spots ist das sicher vorbei 
Aber die Welt verändert sich nun mal und alte Säcke wie ich stehen mit ihrer Meinung sicher alleine da, die Zukunft gehört nun mal der Jugend
In 10 Jahren werden einige "Jungangler" aber auch einiges mit anderen Augen sehen und sich fragen wie man so etwas nur machen konnte 
Spätestens dann wenn "ihre" Gewässer überlaufen und leer sind oder so zugemüllt sind das angeln kaum noch Spaß macht, dann ist die Gier nach den Klicks auch nicht mehr so groß, dann zählen wieder andere Dinge 
Es gibt mit Sicherheit brauchbare App´s die man als Angler nutzen kann, aber dazu gehören sicher nicht die wo ich Fänge, Größen und Spots eintragen kann und für alle öffentlich mache
Das war schon ein Unding als vor vielen Jahren sogenannte "Profiangler"mit Angabe des Gewässers, Videos ins Net stellten oder Berichte in Angelzeitschriften erschienen die gewässer als extren fängig auszeichneten
Es brauchte kein Jahr und diese Gewässer waren extrem überlaufen und leergefischt 
Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn Gewässer namentlich genannt werden, aber es macht einen großen Unterschied ob es sich da z.B. um den Bodden handelt oder ein kleiner See bei Cuijk
Und da sehe ich dann auch die Redakteure der Angelzeitschriften oder der Angel Portale in der Verantwortung


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (30. Juli 2021)

Was in der Auflistung oben fehlt, sind Apps für digitale Angelkarten (z.B. Hejfish). Hat hier jemand schon einmal eine Tageskarte über so eine App gekauft?


----------



## Seele (30. Juli 2021)

Die wichtigsten digitalen Inhalte die ich nutze sind ein Wetterbericht, eine Wasserstandsanzeige und Lightningmaps wann es heißt sich zu verzipfeln.


----------



## jkc (30. Juli 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Was in der Auflistung oben fehlt, sind Apps für digitale Angelkarten (z.B. Hejfish). Hat hier jemand schon einmal eine Tageskarte über so eine App gekauft?


Jou, mehrfach.
Abgesehen von den zusätzlichen Gebühren für die Onlinekarten wenig zu meckern.
Seit ich mich mit den Gebühren abgefunden habe gebe ich im Laden beim Kartenkauf Trinkgeld, die bekommen nämlich in der Regel nix dafür.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo

da ich früher, als ich noch beruflich tätig war täglich, ausser Sonn- und Feiertage und im Urlaub, von 06.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr erreichbar sei musste, kommt bei mir beim Angeln, seit ich in Rente bin, kein Handy etc. mit ans Wasser. Ausnahme ist nur mein Geburtstag da der mit dem Beginn der Forellensaison bei uns identisch ist und da doch etliche Anrufe kommen und wenn die mich nicht erreichen, würden vielleicht einige Gratulanten glauben, mir wäre irgendetwas passiert. 
Aber der eine Tag im Jahr reicht dann auch schon wieder. Mögen viele, vor allem bei den jüngeren Anglern, anders sehen, aber für mich ist Handy etc. und Angeln ein Unding und ich bin ja auch nicht abhängig von so einem Ding.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. Juli 2021)

Moin Moin,
ich nutze die Digitalisierung in Sachen Angelapp nicht. Ab und zu schau ich mal auf dem Lappi auf die Windrichtung aber eher selten. Mann kennt seine Angelplätze und die Windrichtungen, wo Mann hin muss um Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Mikesch (30. Juli 2021)

Wenn, dann schaue ich vor dem Angeln auf meinem "Festnetzrechner" nach Wind u. Wasserstand. Dies beeinflusst meine Entscheidung welches Gewässer, bzw. wo am See ich meine Angel auswerfe.
Mein "Handy" hat im März letzten Jahres den Geist aufgegeben und wurde noch nicht reaktiviert bzw. erneuert. Mir fehlt auch nix.


----------



## trawar (30. Juli 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Was in der Auflistung oben fehlt, sind Apps für digitale Angelkarten (z.B. Hejfish). Hat hier jemand schon einmal eine Tageskarte über so eine App gekauft?


Ja Registrieren und kaufen, mit kleiner Service Gebühr aber sonsten ganz gut.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Juli 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Angeln gehört nicht unbedingt zu den Aktivitäten, auf die die Digitalisierung großen Einfluss genommen hat.



Hmmmmm - ich denke, dass die zahllosen YT-Videos & Co. das Angeln durchaus bis zum gewissen Grad verändert haben (im positiven wie im negativen Sinne).



Lajos1 schrieb:


> aber für mich ist Handy etc. und Angeln ein Unding und ich bin ja auch nicht abhängig von so einem Ding.



Da pflichte ich Dir bei. Habe meines - auf lautlos geschaltet und wasserdicht im Gefrierbeutel verpackt - trotzdem immer dabei:

Wenn es einen z. B. ohne Mitangler beim Forellen-Spinnen in der Bach-Einsamkeit böse auf die Schnauze haut (immer möglich), finde ich Hilfe-holen-Können schon echt wichtig.

Andernfalls wird man evtl. stundenlang oder überhaupt nicht gefunden - und geht evtl. drauf, obwohl man keine tödliche Verletzung hat.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Juli 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wenn es einen z. B. ohne Mitangler beim Forellen-Spinnen in der Bach-Einsamkeit böse auf die Schnauze haut (immer möglich), finde ich Hilfe-holen-Können schon echt wichtig.
> 
> Andernfalls wird man evtl. stundenlang oder überhaupt nicht gefunden.


Hallo,

wäre ein Grund für das Handy. Allerdings müsste man da auch noch in der Lage sein zu telefonieren.  Die beste Versicherung ist da, gerade mit zunehmenden Alter, immer noch etwas sportliche Betätigung. Braucht nicht viel sein, nur regelmäßig, dann erhält man seine Beweglichkeit auch noch bis ins Alter. Ist natürlich gerade bei uns Bewegungs-Anglern (Fliegen- und Spinnfischer) wichtig. Wobei ich beim Einwaten auch nicht mehr die Risiken eingehe wie noch vor 20 Jahren. Zunehmendes Alter muss ja nicht mit abnehmender Vernunft einhergehen .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (3. August 2021)

nein auf sowas kann ich echt verzichten , ich habe noch so ein 30,-€ Handy
dazu wollte ich mir eine Karte zum telefonieren holen - der Verkäufer
ganz aus dem Häuschen " ja neh´m ´se die da is´die und die App schon installiert"
ich hab mich wortlos umgedreht und bin gegangen .


----------



## SimonHL (3. August 2021)

hm ... die "alten säcke" verweigern sich dem fortschritt. 

ein handy ... egal,ob man braucht oder nicht,gehört heute zur sicherheitsausrüstung dazu.ich teile die meinung von pirschhirsch dazu.sportliche betätigung ist sicherlich richtig und auch wichtig.aber wenn du so auf die fresse fällst,das sich dein bein um 180° nach hinten abwinkelt,nützt mir keine athletische figur was.ein handy schon ...

ich muß im beruf auch ständig erreichbar sein und bin auch froh,wenn ich das handy mal "in die ecke" schmeissen kann...aber es kann auch im notfall leben retten.

ok ... zurück zum thema:

ich habe auf meinem sabbelphone keinerlei "angelapps" installiert.wetter,wind,strömungen etc. mach ich vom heimischen rechner aus...auch will ich mit niemanden meine angelplätze öffentlich teilen oder mit irgendwelchen kleinen oder großen fischen angeben.
wenn ich mir so einige YT-videos ansehen,frage ich mich echt,was diejenigen zu sich geommen haben.unfassbar.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2021)

SimonHL schrieb:


> hm ... die "alten säcke" verweigern sich dem fortschritt.
> 
> ein handy ... egal,ob man braucht oder nicht,gehört heute zur sicherheitsausrüstung dazu.ich teile die meinung von pirschhirsch dazu.sportliche betätigung ist sicherlich richtig und auch wichtig.aber wenn du so auf die fresse fällst,das sich dein bein um 180° nach hinten abwinkelt,nützt mir keine athletische figur was.ein handy schon ...
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ich bin ein "alter Sack"  und den Fortschritt verweigere ich mich nicht unbedingt, aber man muss auch nicht alles mitmachen. Handy und Co. gibt es in Deutschland seit 1992, erst sehr selten, dann selten (mein Geschäftshandy hatte ich seit 1996 ) und ab so der Jahrtausendwende eben sehr verbreitet. Ich angle seit 1960, habe also runde 40 Jahre beim Angeln ohne Handy auskommen müssen und das ging gut, auch in relativ menschenleeren Gegenden (Lappland, Hardangervidda, hinterstes Bosnien etc.), Bedenken oder Angst hatte ich da nie, auch bei Hochttouren früher im Gebirge nicht. Ist aber erstmal egal. Was ich aber beobachte ist, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Prozentsatz der Smartphone-Generation da schon eine Abhängigheit entwickelt. Ja, es gibt auch nicht stoffgebundene Süchte. Und jeder, der es nicht schafft, das Ding mal auch nur für eine Woche in die Ecke zu legen und gänzlich darauf zu verzichten, sollte sich mal Gedanken darüber machen, ob nicht das Gerät schon Teile seines Lebens bestimmt. Und das meine ich durchaus Ernst.
Mein Handy hatte ich heute zweimal kurz in der Hand, einmal als ich es früh einschaltete, dann als mich ein Freund anrief und jetzt gleich ein drittes Mal, weil ich es abschalte.

Petri Heil

Lajos (der durchaus die Nützlichkeit moderner Technik anerkennt, aber diese nicht über sein Leben bestimmen lässt)


----------



## SimonHL (3. August 2021)

hallo lajos ... 

ja,ich gebe dir da auch völlig recht.  man muß wirklich nicht alle mitmachen,was die medien oder sonstwer einem suggeriert.ich persönlich genieße es auch,wenn ich mal das handy weglegen kann.geht zwar relativ wenig...aber es geht.
wenn ich mir die kids von heute so ankuck ... auweia ... aber die können ohne smartphone und socialmedia nicht mehr.wenn das alles mal ausfällt,ist das für die "back to the flintstones" 
ich gehöre auch noch zur generation,die noch in telefonzellen die spargroschen vertelefoniert hat und briefe mit der hand geschrieben hat.ok...telefonzellen sind weg und die briefe werden mit dem laptop geschrieben.kann man auch als fortschritt und erleichterung sehen.
aber aufs handy möchte ich trotzdem nicht mehr verzichten.auch wenn da nachwievor keinerlei fischapps drauf sind.

gruß von nem "alten sack" ... der erst nächstes jahr tatsächlich einer ist.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (3. August 2021)

Ich nutze noch sehr gerne die Webseite https://www.lunalink.de/ , um neben Sonnenauf- und untergang auch den Zeitpunkt der Dämmerung, auf der Seite mit BL+ bzw. BL- (BL=Büchsenlicht) angegeben, abzuchecken.
Sonst die Handycamera. Jeden Fang fotografieren, oder nur ein nichtssagendes Foto machen, hilft mir danach genaue Uhrzeit und Ort ins Fangbuch einzutragen.

EDIT: Nur kurz an diejenigen die sich Sorgen um die junge Generation wegen der Handys hat. Nicht vergessen diese Generation schaut quasi kein TV mehr und hat einfach nur einen vollkommen anderen Zugang zu Medienkonsum. So genug offtopic


----------



## trawar (3. August 2021)

Egal ob Angeln oder nicht, sobald ich von der Frau und den Kindern getrennt bin gehört das Ding dabei.


----------



## kingandre88 (5. August 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Was in der Auflistung oben fehlt, sind Apps für digitale Angelkarten (z.B. Hejfish). Hat hier jemand schon einmal eine Tageskarte über so eine App gekauft?


Jap, zweimal bis jetzt. Einmal als ich spontan zur Weser gefahren bin und nach den gängigen Öffnungszeiten dort angekommen bin, das 2. mal die Rheinjahreskarte, da der Laden vor Ort keine mehr hatte.

Lief reibungslos.


----------

